# Doctor and church in Parma, italy



## IsabellaI (Dec 19, 2012)

Hiya everyone,
We moved to Parma, Italy two months ago from The Netherlands, and were wondering if anyone knows a good English speaking doctor here? All the ones we have been to so far, although being on english speaking lists, dont apparantly speak english! 
Also wondering if there are any english speaking churches?
Have a good week everyone and Merry Christmas!
Isabella


----------



## jessabella (Apr 16, 2012)

Id like to know as well..please let me know if you find out anything thanks.


----------

